
Show HN: AI generated life-like voices - martinwsl
https://wellsaidlabs.com
======
martinwsl
Martin, from WellSaid Labs here. We create life-like synthetic voices for
digital experiences, products, and content.

We built WSL based on the premise that most TTS services sound too robotic and
are not ideal for creative productions. With that in mind, we've created a
library of AI voices for creatives to create content in real-time, with human
pitch, emphasis, and intonation. Whether it be an audiobook, explainer video,
or lecture.

You can test the editor today. I'm personally granting access manually at the
moment, so please be patient as we do have a long queue. Would love to hear
your feedback and general opinions about the service and space in general.

Thank you! Martin

